

How to implement pair programming with a distributed team - 12spokes
http://blog.12spokes.com/web-design-development/how-to-implement-pair-programming-with-a-distributed-team/

======
pavel_lishin
This doesn't sound like pair programming to me - it just sounds like a
mandatory code review by just one (sometimes two) people.

But what the hell, it's got an acronym - someone pump out some certification
documents and let's make some cash selling this methodology to project
managers who are eager to paradigm outside the box.

------
DrewG
Something thats been on my list of potential project ideas for a long time is
a suite of tools built for distributed teams. From this article, I am now
convinced that this problem needs solving.

------
cookrn
check out <https://pair.io/>

